# Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?



## Michael H (9. Juni 2013)

Als 1. mal einen DICKEN Respekt an alle die einen klaren Teich haben . Ich hab mir das einwenig zu leicht Vorgestellt . Dachte ich mach einen Teich , Wasser rein , Filter an nen paar Fische und Pflanzen rein und gut ist ...

Als 2 . Jetzt schon mal Danke an die Vielen Anregungen hier im Forum 

3. Hab ich ja vor mir auch einen Tonnenfilter ( Mülleimer ) zu bauen 

So nun kommt der Knackpunkt ,,,,,, Bin jetzt die ganze Zeit davon Ausgegangen das ich eine Tonne nehme , Unten Wasser rein , Wasser steigt hoch , am __ Hel-x vorbei , oben wieder Raus zurück innen Teich . Nun wieder mein Denkfehler , das Wasser was in die Tonne Läuft muß ja erst mal durch einen Vorfilter weil ja das Hel-x das gar nicht alles schafft ( hoffe mal ich bin soweit jetzt aus dem richtigen weg ).Vorfilter ist dann wieder so ein Vliesfilter die ich auch schon als Eigenbauten gesehn hab . Der ist ja dann für die Grobe Verschmutzung.
Oder würde mir nur ein Vliesfilter reichen , den rest übernimmt dann mein Biosmart 1400 Filter bei etwa 6000 - 7000 Liter .

Bin im Moment leicht überfragt , bin für jede Anregung Dankbar ...


----------



## Joerg (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Hallo Michael,
das mit dem klaren Teich ist nicht so schwierig.
Man muss ein paar Sachen beachten und Geduld haben, dann wird das schon.

Der Vorfilter ist ein sehr wichtiges Bauteil. Damit holt mal viele Nährstoffe aus dem Teich, die ansonsten für das grüne Wasser sorgen.
Falls der Besatz nicht zu hoch ist, sollte der Biosmart 14000 mit der biologischen Filterung schon klarkommen.

Mache viele Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen rein, die holen Nährstoffe gut raus.

Ist die UVC in dem Filter noch gut?


----------



## Michael H (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Die UVC ist etwa 8 Wochen in Betreib , da sehn ich noch keine Probleme 

Und 4. hab ich noch vergessen , welche und wie Stark sollte die Pumpe sein für den Filter , obwohl ich bis dahin noch etwas Zeit habe....


----------



## Joerg (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Der Biosmart kann maximal 5500 l/h.
Etwas Leitung und Höhenunterschied abgezogen, würde ich dann eine mit 6-8m³ nehmen.


----------



## Michael H (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Für meinen Vorfilter ( Sieb/Vlies ) hab ich mir sowas Vorgestellt , mit dem würde ich besser klarkommen wie mit Vlies , kommt jetzt nur aus die Größe der Maschen an ...?


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Edelstahlsie...690&pid=100033&prg=7513&rk=1&sd=181151280744&


----------



## Nori (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Bei einem Spaltsieb würde ich 200 bis 300 µm sagen - bei einem normalen Siebfilter, der sich wesentlich schneller mit Biofilm zusetzt würde ich etwas grober empfehlen - das Angebot ist 500 µm - ich denke das passt (oder auch 400 µm).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Also ich habe in meinem us3 ein (entweder) 250er oder 300er sieb drin (bin mir da nicht so sicher).
Das wasser wird langsam wieder klarer ,aber die feinen schwebstoffe sieht man trotzdem und die trüben natürlich das wasser mit ein.
Also wenn es ginge,würde ich ein 100er (oder noch kleiner) sieb nehmen. Ja die reinigung ist intensiver,aber das wasser ist auch klarer.

Mandy


----------



## Beeee (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Huhu..
Mandy dein US3 ist doch ein Spaltsieb oder? Dann kann man das nicht mit nem "normalen" Siebfilter vergleichen, ich hatte beides bereits im Einsatz also Siebfilter und jetzt CS2 und da liegen Welten dazwischen. Ich würde mich Nori anschließen und ein 500'er empfehlen, mein Siebfilter war damals am Anfang mit 250µm bespannt was sich sehr schnell zusetzte.
Grüße Benjamin


----------



## mcreal (11. Juni 2013)

Beeee schrieb:


> Huhu..
> Mandy dein US3 ist doch ein Spaltsieb oder? Dann kann man das nicht mit nem "normalen" Siebfilter vergleichen, ich hatte beides bereits im Einsatz also Siebfilter und jetzt CS2 und da liegen Welten dazwischen. Ich würde mich Nori anschließen und ein 500'er empfehlen, mein Siebfilter war damals am Anfang mit 250µm bespannt was sich sehr schnell zusetzte.
> Grüße Benjamin



Richtig. Mein Siebfilter mit 300 my war auch ständig zugesetzt. Das nervte schon. 
Mein Spaltsieb hat jetzt 200 my und das ist dagegen super Wartungsarm. Die anfallenden Algenbatzen einfach mit der Hand raus nehmen und das war es schon. 
Momentan nehme ich das Sieb alle 14 Tage raus und sprühe es ab. 



Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

OK  dann wird es ein 500 sieb für den Anfang ,dann hab ich noch Luft nach Unten .

Da ich das Sieb in eine 120 Liter Tonne machen will , was meint ihr wie Stark die Pumpe sein soll und vorallem was für eine ....?


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Die Pumpe richtet sich nach Teichgröße, Besatz und vor allem der Förderhöhe.
Bei mässigem Besatz und wenig Förderhöhe kannst eine 4000-er nehmen.
Muss recht hoch gepumpt werden (gerechnet ab Wasserspiegel) kannst ne 6000-er nehmen oder auch wenn ein großer Besatz z.B. eine stündliche Umwälzung verlangt.

Den Budget entscheidet über die Marke - obs ne günstige Eco-Pumpe (Schwarze Flunder etc.) werden soll (so um die 70,- €) oder ne Mittelpreisige (z.B. ne Laguna  für ca. 120,- bis 150,- € ) oder  was Hochpreisiges (z.B. von Oase).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Also ab Wasserspiegel wären das dann nur die Tonnenhöhe von 1,40 cm etwa , nur ich müßte auch 7 Meter waagrecht zuerst .
Teich etwa 6000-7000 Liter 30 Goldfische

Jetzt noch Schnell eine Anfänger frage hinterher , mit 4000 er / 6000 er Pumpe , sind das Liter Angaben ...?


----------



## Moonlight (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Ja das sind die angaben,wieviel liter wasser in 1std gefördert werden. 
Bei 1,4m höhe würde ich mindestens ne 6000er nehmen. Effektiv werden dann wahrscheinlich eh nur 4000l ankommen. Mußte dir die pumpenkennlinie der pumpe deiner wahl dann mal anschauen.

@, ja im us3 ist ein spaltsieb verbaut.

Mich würde mal interessieren,wie der aufbau des siebfilters in der tonne aussehen soll.
Steht das sieb schräg würde ich persönlich immer ein spaltsieb nehmen.

Ist aber meine meinung zu der siebgeschichte 

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

OK dann will ich euch mal an meinen Gedanken teil haben lassen 

Das Sieb soll Schräg rein , darunten dann die Auffangrinne , in der Rinne dann so Siebsäckchen in denen sich dann der ganze Schmotter fängt . Nun wäre das 1/3 der Tonnen belegt . Das Wasser fließt dann nach unten . Knapp unter dem Sieb dann der Ablauf für innen Teich rein . Wenn das alles so Funktioniert wie ich das will , möchte ich die unteren 2/3 dann noch mit __ Hel-x oder Bio Ball's füllen ( bewegend ) . Dazwischen noch einen Schwimmerschalter wenn da mal was schief laufen würde damit sich die Pumpe ausschaltet .

Die Filtersäckchen hab ich schon in der Gallerie gesehn , weiß nur nicht woher ich die bekmme 

Darf man hier eigendlich Bilder von anderen User'n veröffentlichen ...? Dann würde ich das Bild mal hier Posten .

So das wäre dann mal meine Variante zum Thema Siebfilter oder Ähnliches .....


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Dein Abgang in den Teich sollte dann aber Unten sein und danach erst mittels außenliegendem Rohr nach Oben geführt werden.
Wenn du den Abgang unterhalb des Siebs direkt verbaust wird dir das Wasser da rauslaufen ohne durch die anderen Medien zu strömen.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mit 2 Tonnen arbeiten - von mir aus noch eine Filterschaum-Feinfiltrierung in die Siebfiltertonne, aber das __ Hel-X etc. würde ich in eine extra Tonne packen.
Für was sollen die "Filtersäckchen" sein - an die Rinne sollte eine Auslassöffnung, damit du den Dreck rausspülen kannst.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

In den Säckchen verfängt sich dann der Dreck , die kann man ja herausnehmen , säubern und wieder einsetzen ,


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Der Dreck bleibt mal in erster Linie auf dem Sieb liegen - erst wenn sich diese mit biofilm zusetzt schiebt es den Schmutz Richtung Rinne.

Egal bau erst mal - kannst ja immer noch ändern wenn es mit den "Säckchen" nicht so klappt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Hab da was ähnliches gefunden , was ich mir gedacht habe 

http://www.amazon.de/Filterbeutel-P...8&qid=1370974538&sr=1-1&keywords=Filterbeutel

In 4 Wochen gehts los , Planung ist alles ....


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Wie schon in der Beurteilung zu lesen ist - für Teiche eher ungeeignet - setzt sich sofort zu - logisch bei 25 µm Gewebe.

Gruß Nori (... und rel. teuer sind die Teilchen auch noch!)


----------



## Beeee (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Huhu da muss ich Nori direkt Recht geben,
dann häng lieber ne Damenstrumpfhose über den Auslauf.
Ist billig und kann auch schnell getauscht werden, schau mal nach very low cost fließfilter *glaube* hier im Forum.
Grüße Benjamin


----------



## karsten. (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*



Michael H schrieb:


> Hab da was ähnliches gefunden , was ich mir gedacht habe
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Filterbeutel-P...8&qid=1370974538&sr=1-1&keywords=Filterbeutel
> 
> In 4 Wochen gehts los , Planung ist alles ....



ich schwelge in Erinnerungen an alte Zeiten und nette Diskussionen   !!


----------



## mcreal (14. Juni 2013)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hab da was ähnliches gefunden , was ich mir gedacht habe
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Filterbeutel-P...8&qid=1370974538&sr=1-1&keywords=Filterbeutel
> 
> In 4 Wochen gehts los , Planung ist alles ....



Hatte mir diesen Filterstrumpf auch bestellt und heute sind diese gekommen.(1x 25 und 50 my)
Ich habe diese nicht direkt für die Teichfilterung bestellt,aber auf Grund des Threads hier heute ausprobiert.

Nach meinem 200er Spaltsieb kommen drei 300l Tonnen.(Matten und __ Hel-X)
Am Filterauslauf zum Teich habe ich einen Nylon Strumpf mit 150 my gezogen.Darüber diesen hier besagten Vliesstrumpf mit 50my.
Diesen Strumpf hatte ich von Mittag bis Abends im Einsatz.Schon unglaublich wie braun dieser danach aussah.Da bekommt man eine kleine Vorstellung,
was mit einem richtigen Vlieser möglich wäre.
Übergelaufen ist er übrigens nicht.(Ohne die "Vorstufe" mit dem 150 my Nylon Strumpf,wäre er aber mit Sicherheit wesentlich schneller zu gewesen).

Also einsetzen am Teich könnte man so einen Filterstrumpf schon,nur wäre mir der Aufwand(vorher nochmals gröbere Filterung nötig) auf Dauer zu groß.


mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Michael H (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Super , Danke für den Test .
Hab jetzt nur noch ein Problem mit dem Filterstrumpf weil die so lang sind , obwohl abschneiden und wieder zunähen sollte auch gehen .......


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*



Michael H schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nur noch ein Problem mit dem Filterstrumpf weil die so lang sind , obwohl abschneiden und wieder zunähen sollte auch gehen .......



Nicht so umständlich ... mach einfach in jedes Bein einen Knoten ... brauchste nicht zunähen 

Mandy


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*



Michael H schrieb:


> Hab da was ähnliches gefunden , was ich mir gedacht habe
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Filterbeutel-P...8&qid=1370974538&sr=1-1&keywords=Filterbeutel
> 
> In 4 Wochen gehts los , Planung ist alles ....



Hallo Michael,

Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich:

http://www.technische-netze.de/epages/63247132.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63247132/Products/1852 

Gruß, Knut


----------



## Michael H (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tonnenfilter - Siebfilter und Co ...?*

Q Wie_der_Eisbaer : Vom Preis genial , leider hat das Teil nicht den Plastikring oben damit man es schön einhängen kann und immer noch zu lang , 15 cm würden reichen , 
Ich hänge lieber 3 Nebeneinander , sonst komme ich so tief, dann hät ich unten kein Wasserreservoir mehr ....

Trotzdem Danke , ich Sauge alle Tips und Tricks auf


----------



## Sven (29. Apr. 2015)

Such mal im großen Auktionshaus nach dem Verkäufer "cleverfilter" und Filterbeutel Monofilament.
Ich plane gerade etwas ähnliches.


----------



## Michael H (29. Apr. 2015)

Sven schrieb:


> Such mal im großen Auktionshaus nach dem Verkäufer "cleverfilter" und Filterbeutel Monofilament.
> Ich plane gerade etwas ähnliches.



Hallo

Danke für den Link , für den Siebfilter nicht mehr Aktuell .
Hab da aber was im Hinterkopf , dafür könnte man solche Filtersäcke gebrauchen .


----------



## Sven (30. Apr. 2015)

Dachtest du an so etwas?


----------



## Michael H (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Ja so in etwa war es Angedacht .


----------



## Tuppertasse (14. Juni 2015)

mcreal schrieb:


> Richtig. Mein Siebfilter mit 300 my war auch ständig zugesetzt. Das nervte schon.
> Mein Spaltsieb hat jetzt 200 my und das ist dagegen super Wartungsarm. Die anfallenden Algenbatzen einfach mit der Hand raus nehmen und das war es schon.
> Momentan nehme ich das Sieb alle 14 Tage raus und sprühe es ab.



*@mcreal:*
Hallöchen,
habe endlich mal auch einen Thread gefunden der mein problem aktuell beschreibt!
Ich habe auch einen CSII und ich bin mir sicher mit einem 300my Sieb. Ich kann das Sieb MINDESTENS einmal am Tag rausnehmen und mit einem starken wasserstrahl abspritzen, da ansonsten das Wasser in meine regetonne über den Notüberlauf am CSII überlauft. Das liegt daran, dass sich das Sieb irgendwie mit "Mistzeug" aus dem teich verstopft. Teich ist momentan total trüb und nichts mit klar!
Wie ist deine Erfahrung mit dem 200er ? Woher haste das bekommen ?
Für eine Info wäre ich sehr dankbar !


----------



## mcreal (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Ich muß Dich da etwas berichtigen.
Mein Posting von damals mit dem ständig verstopften 300 my Sieb bezog sich allerdings auf einen Eigenbau Siebfilter.Es war also kein richtiges Spaltsieb,sondern so ein Edelstahlsiebgewebe.Diese verstopfen einfach schneller wie die richtigen Spaltsiebe.
Ich habe mir damals ein Bofitec Spaltsieb mit 200my geholt,was heute noch im Einsatz ist.
Bin damit immer noch sehr zufrieden.
Es läßt natürlich immer noch ne Menge an feinem Dreck durch,aber es ist ja auch kein Vlieser.
Für den aufgerufenen Preis völlig i.O.


----------



## Tuppertasse (14. Juni 2015)

Aha,
naja dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll! Es scheint aber auch keinen 200er zu geben für den CSII :-(


----------



## mcreal (14. Juni 2015)

Ne,das stimmt.Deswegen habe ich mich damals für den Bofitec entschieden.Den gibt es sogar mit 150my Sieb.
Aber bei Dir muss das dann eh ne andere Ursache haben,wenn dein 300my Sieb ständig zu ist,hilft Dir bestimmt nicht ein noch feineres.
Das Prinzip des Spaltsieb ist ja das gleiche.Egal wer letztendlich der Hersteller ist.


----------



## Tuppertasse (14. Juni 2015)

Ja das mag sein.
Mittlerweile glaube ich dass evtl. der Dreck der definitiv in dem Sieb hängen bleibt evtl. über den Notüberlauf trotzdem ausgetragen wird. Wobei wi oft pro Tag soll ich das denn nun noch laufen lassen?
Als weitere Maßnahmen habe ich meine Lufteindüsung abgestellt in der __ Hel-x Regentonne sowie den Durchlauf UVC angeschaltet.
Mal was das bringt.
Ansonsten müsste ich mal über eine Modifikation des Notüberlaufes nachdenken !


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juni 2015)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Als weitere Maßnahmen habe ich meine Lufteindüsung abgestellt


Ist es möglich dein Spaltsiebieb von unten einzudüsen.....vielleicht hilft es?


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Juni 2015)

Von unten eindüsen ? Ne nicht wirklich, zumal das ein grosser Umbau des CSII bedeuten würde. Wie meinst du das haste mal ne Art Skizze ?
Werde mal von meiner Idee auch eine Skizze machen !


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

So, als erste Massnahme habe ich erstmal den Notüberlauf abgekoppelt und diesen separat angeschlossen mittels mehreren Bögen um ggf, einen höheren "Wasserstand" im CSII zu erlauben damit die bereits gefilerten Sachen nicht wieder zurücklaufen.
Trotzdem ist meine Frage ob man nicht irgendwas zwischen dem CSII und der Regentonne "basteln" kann um möglichen Dreck nicht über den Überlauf zu bekommen - siehe Anhang.
Einer ne idee (Vorsicht meine Höhenverhältnisse beachten!)


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2015)

Es gibt eigentlich nur 3 Erklärungen, warum sich das Wasser so zurückstaut (abgesehen von Problemem mit dem Spaltsieb selbst, z.B. Biofilm oder sonstige Verschmutzungen):

1) eine zu große Reduzierung am Auslauf (z.B. DN 70 auf DN 50) bei entsprechender Wassermenge
2) zu große Pumpe (mehr als 13-15.000 verträgt das CS 2 nicht)
3) das CS 2 steht zu tief (Unterkante Auslaufrohr steht unterhalb des Wasserpegels der darauf folgenden Tonne)


Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

Kann alle drei Punkte ausschliessen, da es definitiv am Sieb liegt --> warum? Keine Ahnung. Da ich aber erstmal wieder klares Wasser haben möchte habe ich mir diese temporäre Lösung überlegt. Um etwas Zeit zu gewinnen um zu prüfen woran es wirklich liegt.
Selbst bei gedrosselter Pumpe kommt es vor dass es überläuft allerdings ist das eingelegte Sieb auch nciht ganz dicht an den Seiten......mal sehen was rauskommt.
Momentan läuft es so aber ich überlegen halt "irgendwas" dazwischenzuschalten wie eine Art Auffangkorb falls es übder den Notüberlauf kommt.


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2015)

Mein Sieb ist auch seitlich offen (nur ein Gummi am unteren Ende) - ich hab das CS 2 allerdings schon viele Jahre - die nachfolgenden Modelle haben das Sieb dann auch rundherum mit Kantenschutz eingepackt.
Irgendwas stimmt da wirklich nicht - so ein Auffangkorb ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache ....

Schreib doch mal die Fa. Aquaforte an - das CS2 läuft ja untere deren Label.

Übrigens: Wenn das Sieb seitlich offen ist, dürfte es ja dann nicht am Sieb liegen - da könnte das Wasser ja dann ungefiltert ablaufen (was es aber scheinbar nicht tut).
Wie geht es denn nach der ersten Tonne weiter - möglich dass da eine falsche Höhe das Zurückstauen verursacht?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab eine gepumpte version:

Im teich an der tiefsten Stelle steht die Pumpe und pumpt in den CSII der erhöht steht. Dann läuft es in die darunterstehende Tonne. Der Überlauf der Tonne mit freiem Gefälle zurück in den Teich 
Hier das Bild:


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2015)

Und wie schaut es mit der Höhe des Tonnenauslaufs in Bezug auf die Unterkante des CS 2 Auslaufs aus?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

Das braune Brett was du siehst über der grünen Tonne (man kann es erahnen) dadrauf steht der CSII also Höhenunterschied so ca. 0,5-0,7 m


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein Foto meiner temporaeren Loesung






Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

So hier mal mein Sieb!
Hab ich schon zig mal sauber gemacht inkl. Meinem Kaercher und einem an der Waschstrasse. Durchlaessig sind die Poren ....






Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2015)

Also an deiner Anordnung kann es nicht liegen, der Höhenunterschied ist ja riesig. (du schenkst aber bestimmt einen halben Meter Förderhöhe her durch die Position des CS 2).
Dann gehts nach dem UVC nochmal nach Oben - den UVC hätte ich vertikal eingebaut und genau mit dem Abgang auf Höhe des CS 2 Eingangs ....
Was ist denn mit dem Sieb passiert - war das mal im Lagerfeuer gelegen? - was ist mit diesem schwarzen Bereich???

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

Jo ich weiss, die Verrohrung gefällt mir auch nicht so richtig. 
Den UVC werde ich in der tat senkrecht verbauen und dann direkt mit 90° Bogen raus und waagerecht in den CSII.
Und was das Sieb angeht: Ich habe null Ahnung; ich wollte ein neues kaufen aber das kostet mal locker 100 Schleifen und mehr. Dann wollte ich nen 200mueh haben aber das gibt es nicht; in Eigenanfertigung ist es noch teurer als das 300er (
Ich hab null Ahnung woran das liegt. Ich kann entweder mir jetzt nen neues kaufen oder aber das mal mit Zitronensäure oder Coregatabs (lachmichweg) versuchen !


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2015)

Hast du das CS 2 gebraucht gekauft? - vielleicht wollte der Vorgänger das wirklich freibrennen und es hat sich verzogen - lass doch einfach mal die Anlage ohne Sieb laufen und beobachte den Wasserstand im CS 2 Gehäuse.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

Wasserstand ohne Sieb ist ok.

Anlage war komplett neu


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2015)

Dann kann es nur am Sieb liegen - wie entstand diese schwarze Färbung?
Wenn es sich nicht mehr reinigen lässt (leg es mal einen Tag in Entkalker), dann versuch zu reklamieren.
Bei meinem Sieb ist höchstens mal eine leichte braune Verfärbung (an der Unterseite des Siebs) zu sehen, die sich aber schon mit dem Schlauch entfernen lässt

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir hier richtig hartes Wasser haben - kann das was damit zu tun haben ?


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2015)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir hier richtig hartes Wasser haben - kann das was damit zu tun haben ?


Also wir haben hier auch sau hartes Wasser , aber so sah mein sieb noch nie aus.

Mit deiner derzeitigen Überlauf Konstruktion lebst du aber sehr gefährlich. Zum einen wird der Überlauf stark gebremst durch das Luftpolster und bei dem hohen Wasserstand wird sich das Wasser auch durch den Spalt vom Einlaufbecken am Einlaufstutzen vorbei drücken.Nicht das du irgend wann plötzlich einen lehren Teich hast.

LG René


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2015)

Das ist korrekt - der serienmässige Überlauf ist nicht ohne Grund dort.
Als ich mal mit einer zweiten Pumpe experimentierte (12000-er Tetra und gleichzeitig 7500-er Laguna) schaffte das der DN 70 auch nicht mehr und das Wasser lief an der Ausfräsung unterhalb des Einlaufs aus dem Gehäuse - das würde auch mit diesem erhöhten Überlauf passieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

Das ist klar! Deswegen ja temporaer! Sollte aber nicht sein weil der wasserstand ja langsam inne steigt und per kommunizierender Roehre auch im Rohr steigt. Das Rohr ist tiefer als der CSII hoch ist also sollte THEORETISCH das ok sein.
Schiss habe ich auch.
Ich hab noch einen Wassermelder da stehen der direkt meine Pumpe ausschaltet (wenn das Wasser dahinkommt).
Ich muss aber sagen, dass das Wasser schon merklich klarer wurde!
 Hier der momentane Wasserstand






Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

Foto von innen






Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2015)

Das wäre der Fall, wenn der Einlauf einfach starr ins Gehäuse eingebaut wäre - so ist aber nur diese Einlaufwanne angeschlossen und am Gehäuse durch die Aussparung würde das Wasser weglaufen (hat überhaupt nichts mit der Gehäusehöhe des CS zu tun!).
In punkto Sicherheit gibts auch verlässlichere Methoden - aber das ist ein anderes Thema....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> Das wäre der Fall, wenn der Einlauf einfach starr ins Gehäuse eingebaut wäre - so ist aber nur diese Einlaufwanne angeschlossen und am Gehäuse durch die Aussparung würde das Wasser weglaufen (hat überhaupt nichts mit der Gehäusehöhe des CS zu tun!).


Naja, ich hab echt Probleme die Verschraubung mit der Hand zu lösen; meine auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Verschraubungen mehr als 1m Wassersäule aushalten können was nicht heißen soll dass man sich darauf verlassen sollte 
Ich werde es die Tage mal ausprobieren indem ich den normalen Zulauf versperre  mal sehen was passiert 



Nori schrieb:


> In punkto Sicherheit gibts auch verlässlichere Methoden - aber das ist ein anderes Thema....


Sicherheit ist ein anderes Thema in der Tat, mir reicht es an der Stelle. Hat ja immerhin schon zweimal funktioniert ) klopfklopfklopf auf Holz


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2015)

Das Problem ist nicht die Verschraubung vom Einlauf sondern der Einlaufbehälter, dieser steht nur lose im CS 2 .
So das knapp unter dem Einlaufstutzen das Wasser raus läuft und das ist laut Bild tiefer als dein jetziger Überlauf.
LG René


----------



## Tuppertasse (21. Juni 2015)

Jo, jetzt verstehe ich was du/ihr meint  da habe ich auch lange drueber gegruebelt ob das so ist und ob nicht der Ueberlauf zaehlt der noch etwas hoeher sitzt 
Morgen probiere ich es aus  zur Sicherheit laeuft der Filter momentan nachts nicht 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Juni 2015)

So nabend !
Nun weiss ich auch was Ihr meintet wo es rauskommen soll und naja was soll ich sagen --> hab es getestet und siehe da *ES LECKT* 
Habs mir angeschaut und da der schwarze Kasten nur reingestellt ist hab ichs nun auch gerafft - siehe Anhang

Frage:
womit kann ich das Sieb saubermachen ?
Zitronensäure ?
Wasserstoffperoxid ?
Aceton ?
Coregatabs ?


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2015)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Nun weiss ich auch was Ihr meintet wo es rauskommen soll und naja was soll ich sagen --> hab es getestet und siehe da *ES LECKT*
> Habs mir angeschaut und da der schwarze Kasten nur reingestellt ist hab ichs nun auch gerafft - siehe Anhang





Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Frage:
> womit kann ich das Sieb saubermachen ?
> Zitronensäure ?
> Wasserstoffperoxid ?
> ...


Keine Ahnung, so sah mein Sieb noch nie aus 

LG René


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Juni 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, so sah mein Sieb noch nie aus


Tja ich weiss es auch nicht warum das so aussieht. Nichts besonderes gemacht. Es wurde immer schlimmer :-( und 2x die Woche Füttern ist ja auch nicht zu viel
Ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren mit Coregatabs und/oder Aceton.


----------



## Zacky (23. Juni 2015)

Ich sehe zwar aktuell keine Bilder, hier von diesem PC aus ...habe aber mein Gewebe (Metall) der SIPA immer mit Zitronensäure gereinigt. Es muss eine Zeit lang einwirken und dann gründlich gespült werden. Vielleicht hilft dieser Hinweis ja noch was.


----------



## Nori (23. Juni 2015)

Das Sieb ist auf alle Fälle aus Edelstahl - ich denke da kannst dann schon mit einem guten Entkalker (z.B. Durgol) mal ran gehen - sollte dann noch irgendwelcher Biofilm dran sein, kannst ne Bürste nehmen. Wenn die schwarze Färbung nicht von Feuer etc. kommt, kann es ja nur noch Kalk sein.
Es muss jedenfalls silbern werden - das Schwarze sollte verschwinden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (24. Juni 2015)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Frage:
> womit kann ich das Sieb saubermachen ?


Hallo,

mit 400 ter Nassschleifpapier.


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2015)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit 400 ter Nassschleifpapier.




Meinst du das jetzt ernst?

LG René
1. April ist doch nich schon wieder, oder?


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Juni 2015)

zu spät


----------



## lollo (25. Juni 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Meinst du das jetzt ernst?


Hallo,

genau so meine ich es. Ich gehe von der Voraussetzung aus, dass das im Beitrag 46 gezeigte Spaltsieb aus Kunststoff ist. 

Es ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert mit dem 400 ter Nassschleifpapier festzustellen, ob der Belag zu entfernen ist, oder ob der Kunststoff
sich im ganzen so verfärbt hat, weil er minderwertig ist. Wenn das Teil neu angeschafft wurde, und sich nach nur kurzer Zeit so verfärbt hat,
würd ich beim Lieferanten mal anklopfen.


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2015)

Das Spaltsieb des CS 2 (aus Beitrag 46) ist aus Edelstahl!

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo Nori,

dann wäre es ja noch einfacher. Genau so entferne ich nähmlich an meinem VA Spaltsieb, ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr den Belag. 
Ich weiß nur nicht was troll20 daran so verwerflich findet.


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Juni 2015)

Ich tue mich grad schwer zu verstehen, was mit "Nassschleifpapier" gemeint ist ? Kannste du kurz Infos geben ?
ich denke per hand abschleifen reicht aus oder maschinell ?


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2015)

Wasserschleifpapier wird eben nass verwendet - also erst in Wasser einlegen und dann damit arbeiten - man kann es immer wieder im Wasser abwaschen und weiterschleifen bis es verbraucht ist (so ein Schleifpapier wird bei sehr feinen Arbeiten verwendet, z.B. beim Lackieren) .

Ich würde aber gerade in Hinsicht auf das Spaltsieb hier eher ein Schleifpad empfehlen - ist Anwendungsfreundlicher und hält länger.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (25. Juni 2015)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Kannste du kurz Infos geben ?


Hallo,

hat Nori schon beschrieben.  Und gerade beim VA Spaltsieb ist das mit dem Schleifen kein Problem, immer schön nass halten. Teilweise sieht es auf deinem
Bild auch nach Rost aus. Kann daher kommen, wenn man mit einer Flex vorher Eisen geflext oder geschruppt hat, dass sich dann diese Partikel
auf dem VA absetzen und anfangen zu rosten. Deshalb soll man beim Bearbeiten von VA immer neue unbenutzte Flex und Schruppscheiben verwenden, aber
das weiß du nun eben nicht, ob so gehandelt wurde.

Du kannst diese Nassschleifpapier in jedem Baumarkt oder Autozubehör bekommen, und habe keine Angst,
du wirst damit dein VA Spaltsieb nicht dünner bekommen.


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2015)

Nimm ansonsten einfach Ako Pads - findet man normalerweise in jedem Haushalt! (vielleicht noch zusätzlich mit einem Schuß Stahlfix oder einer Scheuermilch)

Gruß Nori


----------



## willi1954 (25. Juni 2015)

Moin

ich säubere meine Spaltsiebe (grosser Bofitec) generell im Geschirrspüler.
Anhaftender Biofilm und Fettabscheidungen (Koi-Futter !!) gehen so problemlos ab.

Gruss Willi


----------



## lollo (25. Juni 2015)

willi1954 schrieb:


> ich säubere meine Spaltsiebe (grosser Bofitec) generell im Geschirrspüler


Hallo Willi,

dann hätte ich aber meine Koffer vor der Tür stehen. 
Biofilm setzt sich bei mir auf dem VA Spaltsieb gar nicht ab, ich entferne täglich mit einem Kunststoff-Backspachtel, dass im unteren drittel des Spaltsiebes
angefallende Grünzeug und Co.


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2015)

Geschirrspüler   DAS möchte ich auch nicht - und meine Frau schon gleich zweimal nicht. (wir haben sogar früher die Arbeitskleidung der Raffinerie in einer extra Waschmaschine gewaschen!)
Es geht ja hier nicht um die regelmäßige Reinigung, sondern um eine intensive Grundreinigung dieses massiv verschmutzten Spaltsiebs!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Juni 2015)

So neuer versuch







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo  Tuppertasse, kannst du evtl. die Bilder hier direkt  hoch laden? So kann ich garnichts sehen 
@lollo und wie kommst du in die Ritzen vom Spaltsieb? Das was oberflächlich auf dem Sieb ist, sieht zwar blöd aus wird aber den Durchfluß kaum bis garnicht  behindern. Weiterhin hätt ich Sorgen das sich die feinen Schleifkörner zwischen den Siebspalten verkeilen und damit den Durchfluß noch mehr bremsen 

LG René


----------



## lollo (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo Rene,

anschliessend wird mit einem scharfen Wasserstrahl von hinten, und von vorne das Sieb gesäubert. 
Bei mir setzt sich nichts dazwischen ab, notfalls kann man auch den Kärcher nehmen.
Schleifkörper gibt es bei dieser Korngrösse nicht.  Ein Biofilm bildet sich durch die tägliche
Entfernung des anfallenden Grünzeuges auch nicht.

@Tuppertasse 
und, wie hast du es so nun hin bekommen? Und das mit dem Bilder einstellen, das musste tatsächlich mal ändern.


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe, bevor ich Geld ausgebe, mal es mit diesem Akkopaz oder wie das heisst versucht. Schnell war klar mit einiger Geduld und Kraftaufwand kriege ich es sauber.

Hier nun mein Album dazu. Hoffe das ist richtig so mit den Bildern! 
Album:
[album=medium]2902[/album]

Einzelbilder:
Medium 29627 anzeigenMedium 29628 anzeigenMedium 29629 anzeigenMedium 29630 anzeigen
und nochmal an A L L E -->


----------



## spike1 (25. Juni 2015)

Hi



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Schnell war klar mit einiger Geduld und Kraftaufwand kriege ich es sauber.



es wäre aber auch einfacher gegangen mit nur ganz wenig Geduld und ohne Kraftaufwand "Salzsäure"  mach ich am Trommelfilter auch gelegentlich.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (26. Juni 2015)

spike1 schrieb:


> "Salzsäure"


Puh, naja kann man auch machen. Wieviel molare Lösung nimmst denn ?


----------



## spike1 (27. Juni 2015)

Hi 

ich habe 30 - 33% ige da die verdünne ich mir immer ein wenig denn eingepinselt und danach kräftig nachgespült fertig und alles ist wie neu

Gruß Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (27. Juni 2015)

Okay. Apotheke müsste sowas auch haben. Ich frag mal


----------



## lollo (27. Juni 2015)

Mahlzeit,

wenn die Verfärbung bei dir das erste Mal so aufgetreten ist, und du sie ja weg bekommen hast, denke
ich das es das war, was ich weiter oben erwähnte. VA ist ja nicht so grob wie ein Schwamm, und saugt alles in sich hinein.

Bei mir hat sich in all den Jahren des Betriebes eines Spaltsiebes, so eine Verfärbung nicht eingestellt, wobei es beim VA
natürlich Qualitätsunterschiede und Klassen gibt.


----------



## spike1 (27. Juni 2015)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Okay. Apotheke müsste sowas auch haben. Ich frag mal



ja bekommst du in der Apotheke



lollo schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich in all den Jahren des Betriebes eines Spaltsiebes, so eine Verfärbung nicht eingestellt, wobei es beim VA natürlich Qualitätsunterschiede und Klassen gibt.



Das mit der Verfärbung hat doch mit dem Wasser was zu tun wenn der Eisen und Mangangehalt recht hoch sind geht das ganz schnell  

Gruß Frank


----------



## Tuppertasse (27. Juni 2015)

Naja, Wasserwerte sind alle OK. Fische und Schildes munter. 
Filter ist wieder top, d.h. kein Wasserstand im CSII und somit über den Notüberlauf. Wasser trüb aber wird jetzt hoffentlich besser.
Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden  ausser das sich mein Rasenmäher und Hochdruckreiniger verabschiedet hat grmpfh


----------



## Nori (29. Juni 2015)

Ausschauen tut's ja nun gut - was macht der Praxistest??

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Juli 2015)

Praxistest ist wie erwartet SUPERTOLL
Der Filter holt alles raus und es läuft NICHTS über den Notüberlauf. Alle 2-3 Tage hole ich das Filtersieb raus und hole die Algen raus. Selbst da läuft nichts über den Notüberlauf. Es lag tatsächlich an dem Belag obwohl rein optisch genug platz zwischen den Maschen war. Aber der Augenschein trübt manchmal!
Alles Bombe.


----------

